# Lighting for odd size 20g Hexagon tank



## mlongpre (Oct 10, 2012)

Hey guys!

I'm new here but not so new to aquariums. I've had a standard 10g tank for about a year and a half now which is planted and doing well. I've got a 20" HO T5 lighting system on it which puts out more than enough light. The only problem I'm having right now is a black furry algae growth but I believe that is because i've had the light on a little long lately. 

Anyway, enough background. I've recently purchased an older 20 gal hexagonal tank that is 16" wide and 20" deep. Each side is 9.5". I also want to have this aquarium planted but am having a really hard time finding an adequate light setup that would fit the tank. I can't seem to find any HO T5 system that will fit a 16" wide tank and if i go with an LED system, I feel like I'm going to need a fairly large number of strips to get up the 3W/gallon light output that I'm looking for.

So question for you all. Can anyone help me figure out or recommend the best setup for this odd size tank? I'd like to keep it under $200 and want to provide enough light to grow any type of plant.

Let me know what you all think!

I really appreciate the time taken for any response! 

Thanks!


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

A really good and inexpensive light for this tank would be a desk lamp or task light with a 26w spiral compact fluorescent tube in it. Look for a 6500K "daylight" CFL at any hardware store.

The lamp should hold the CFL vertically, not horizontally--you will get more light that way.


----------



## mlongpre (Oct 10, 2012)

Thanks for the reply Michael!

That is a good alternative that i didn't think about! But i think I want to try and find something a little more professional looking. Also, I would have a hard time setting it up as I do not have anything around the tank that I can set it onto.

I guess I could find a way to make it work if I cant figure out anything else.

Thanks again!


----------



## mlongpre (Oct 10, 2012)

Ended up getting the Ray 2 LED strip...looks and lights up my tank great! Perfect fit!


----------

